

Wolfram Language Demo - plantain
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/02/24/starting-to-demo-the-wolfram-language/

======
transfire
There are lots of very cool things about this. "Everything is a symbol" is a
really interesting idea. And that so much functionality is available out of
the box makes it amazingly powerful. It certainly could make an useful tool
for data exploration. It will be interesting to see if it can really be used
as a practical language, i.e. used to develop deployable applications.

I do find the use of position-based arguments a little disconcerting. When
functions get that complex remembering argument positions becomes a nightmare.
Also, all of that capitalization is blinding. Can we please get past
CamelCase?

